

My Weekend Project: Live Two-Sided Presidential Debate Chat - bonyt
http://partisanpublic.com/

======
cup
Two things caught my eye straight away:

Facebook login. Typically when I see one of these I run for the hills.

Also, the sentence "Click on a canidate to post your reactions, comments, and
opinions now! Welcome to PartisanPublic.com" is overlapping and makes it very
difficult to read.

